# Ghost of General Lee



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I really just wanted to build it to see how it looks glowing orange. Had fit issues with both bumpers, but I do like the way it glows. A white General Lee does look odd though.
thanks for looking.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's a neat kit! 

If you have a tripod for your camera and can set your shutter speed slower, you'll get a better shot of the glow, I think.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I can see it glow in that shot there but Kit is right, If did what he said you could get a better shot, I GET THE IDEA HERE AS WELL, You know I for one thning, I LOVE CHARGER BUILDS MY SELF, and any is good, So I can tell you that is cool and all, Just nothing to wright home about thats kit really DONT THINK I WOULD BUY ONE THAT IS, You did a nice job building it an all, Thats for sure, But I didn't know the general was dead is all,......lol.. Anyway NICE BUILD DUDE...

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thats pretty cool,I wondered if it really glowed,my wife bought it for me as a gift and I havn't opened it yet,did they retool the rear window,recessed or flat with body ?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

The glowing General Lee is actually from episode 6, from season 2. Somewhere on line is pictures of the actual car, and it was white, and they did something to make it look like it was glowing orange for the episode.
440, my understanding is the rear was retooled, but I have nothing to compare it too.
Not something I usually build, but I wanted it for the shelf, just because of the orange glow.
Russell


----------

